# 1972-73 Case 224



## axemurderer (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello All,

Wondering if anyone can offer any advice on a Case 224 Tractor in running condition with Snow Blower? I am looking into picking up this little tractor for about 250.00. Is that a fair price for a running machine like this? What do these things fetch and can you get parts and any attachments for it?


----------



## sleek06vrod (Jun 13, 2009)

Seems reasonable as the blower itself is about 150 or more on ebay


----------

